# Train stuck in snow, 1881



## CHamilton (Dec 11, 2012)

The Meteorology of Little House on the Prairie









> If you read The Long Winter, Laura Ingalls Wilder's novel about narrowly avoiding starving to death during a ferocious winter on the South Dakota prairie, then you'll remember how the trains stopped running because of the snowfall. In fact, that's a big part of why Laura and her family were so hungry — their harvest had been lean and the train carried the supplies they were dependent upon.
> I'd never had a real clear idea of what "the train can't get through" really meant, not being totally clear on how to adjust snow-clearing expectations from today back to the 1880s. But, as it turns out, when the train company said they couldn't get the trains through, they were not messing around. The above image, from the Minnesota Historical Society, shows you the kind of snowfall we're talking about. That picture was taken in southern Minnesota, during the same winter — 1880-1881 — that nearly killed Laura Ingalls Wilder. Please note the dude standing on top of the train. He really gives you the overwhelming sense of scale.


----------



## JayPea (Dec 11, 2012)

I have always enjoyed the Laura Ingalls Wilder books; in fact I have a complete set of them in my library. Kinda puts Amtrak's problems into perspective, doesn't it?  Looks like they could have used rotary snowplows!


----------

